# Sound collage artists and more



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Are any of you familiar with the radio show "Some Assembly Required"? They have weekly episodes. One can listen to it here:

http://www.some-assembly-required.net/blog/

Tape manipulations, digital deconstructions and turntable creations.

I enjoy this show a lot. I've heard all sorts of wacky and wonderful things. They range the gamut from pop to more serious artistic creations. I recently listened to Episode 252, and the work I found the most intriguing was called _Beatlerape live_, a collaborative effort by Wobbly, Phineas Narco and The Evolution Control Committee. On the lighter side, I also enjoyed _The Hello Show_ by The Bran Flakes. 

I'm trying to remember how I discovered the show, but can't. I think it was through a work by the sound collage artist John Oswald.

Anyone have any sound collage artist favourites they would like to mention?


----------

